# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  [Hỏi]cách tạo hình cầu nằm trong...

## ronaldinho_07

Cái hình cầu bên trong này gia công làm sao vậy các cụ  :Confused:

----------


## hungson1986

chác là nó có máy tiện cầu .em thấy mấy c ty làm thấu kính cho máy ảnh bọn nó toàn sài máy tiện cầu hoạc tiện cnc thui

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có vẻ là tiện + dao profile chuyên dụng. Bóng đẹp như thế này chắc còn nguyên công mài nữa.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Tiên hoặc phay cnc nếu là nửa cầu tròn thì có thê phay trên fanuc hoăc mitsu  3 truc vơi macro ma ko cân dùng cam xuât gcode

----------

